# Do you see a frog and a horse ?



## Phantom (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Warrigal (Jun 8, 2014)

I saw him. His eye led me to his nose.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 8, 2014)

No horse.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 8, 2014)

Eventually I saw the horse. Cool! I like visual perception puzzles.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 8, 2014)

I keep focusing on that vagina looking thing on the frogs side.
Which makes me shudder on WHY I keep seeing that instead of a horse.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 8, 2014)

I SEE IT NOW!! The vagina is the horses eyeball, lol. And its sideways. Cheating!!


----------



## Phantom (Jun 8, 2014)

Kaya said:


> I keep focusing on that vagina looking thing on the frogs side.
> Which makes me shudder on WHY I keep seeing that instead of a horse.



Had not noticed that bit but now you mention it ................................................☺


----------



## Misty (Jun 8, 2014)

I saw the frog and horse. Do we win a prize?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm not a gynecologist but I HAD to go back and take another look at that frog.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 21, 2014)

I am usually not very good at these kind of things, but I saw the horse and the frog !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2014)

I just saw the horse pretty quickly, saw the frog first.  The mane led me to the horse.


----------



## MaryB (Jun 24, 2014)

I couldn't see the horse for a long time, then suddenly I did! Very good.


----------



## Ina (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi MaryB, :welcome: I hope you are enjoying the forum. We are good folks, and enjoy a mulitude of subjects, so stay awhile and play we us. I'm Ina from Texas. :hatoff:


----------



## MaryB (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello Ina, thank you for the welcome, yes I am finding everyone here is lovely, I know I will enjoy this forum very much.


----------



## Mollie (Jun 25, 2014)

I can see the frog as clear as anything, but still working on where the horse is. I will wear my other glasses.


----------



## MaryB (Jun 25, 2014)

Its looking up from the water its nose up, thats the way I saw it


----------



## Mollie (Jun 25, 2014)

As hard as I try to see the horse, with hints too, I just cannot see it. I will clear my mind and come back later.


----------



## PA_grandma (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi Mollie...it took me awhile, too.

Pretend the left side of the picture is actually the bottom edge and look at sideways. It's just the head of a horse you'll be looking for.  Hope that will help.

~Joyce


----------



## Mollie (Jun 25, 2014)

Just looked again with both your tips MaryB and PA_grandma, and now thanks to you both I can see the horse. 
I can rest now and enjoy my tea.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 27, 2014)

saw them both very quickly


----------

